# The Vape Guy - Animalz & Jam Slam now available



## BumbleBee (22/6/18)

These two awesome new juices have just landed at the shop, spot on flavours, yet again! Nice work @method1 



 
Animalz - Classic baked animal biscuits topped with rich vanilla icing.




 
Jam Slam - Frosted cream cookie with a strawberry jam centre.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------

